# EXCITED!!  New CPC-A looking for an opening in Galveston, TX



## tammymeyer4 (Nov 24, 2011)

I completed my course in 3 months and just passed my exam.  I'm looking to start right away and welcome any advice on how I can achieve that.  Should I continue taking hours, should I try to learn the systems that are used in office setting?  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cordelia (Nov 25, 2011)

You sound very eager and enthusiastic, which is a great thing. I would suggest trying to get "your foot in the door" to gain some experience. Looking for some entry level HIM positions, something medical records, insurance verification, account follow up, surgery scheduling, charge entry, etc. Something to help you gain experience and become more familiar with ICD 9 and CPT. Once you gain some experience, you can leverage it for a coding job.

Good Luck!


----------



## tammymeyer4 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Thank you*

I'm doing finishing touches on my resume and will be looking, thank you for the suggestions...


----------

